

HTTPS safe? Maybe not - djpressplay
https://blog.conformal.com/https-safe-maybe-not/

======
Piskvorrr
Interesting. However, the elephants in the room are, as usual, trusted root
CAs - why bother with breaking the encryption when you can just MITM the
connection?

